# raw honey good for health



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

I never liked honey a whole lot but because I heard of its healing effects I got some. I realized after getting the first bottle that it had been pasteurized and that removes a lot of enzymes and stuff that helps make us healthy. Raw honey is better and can even be applied to sores or burns. Bacteria cannot grow in honey. It is impossible. Google honey and also the healing benefits. I got me raw honey the other day. You can find locally harvested honey or honey made in other areas. Darker honey is better for you but lighter honey will suffice. If you have medical problems continue to follow up with your GP or specialist. Honey can help you in more ways than you think.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, ive read a little about this. The normal shop shelf low cost honey stuff is not so beneficial and the good stuff is quite costly.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I used to hate the taste of honey but nothing beats a good hot lemon and honey drink when suffering a cold!


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Great w/peanut butter too!


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

Anxiety75 said:


> Great w/peanut butter too!


One of my favorites! Oddly enough, it helps it to be less sticky. First time I tried it I thought to myself, this is sooo going to stick to the roof of my mouth but I was wrong.


----------



## meloyelo (Aug 3, 2010)

Have you found that it helps alleviate anxiety?


----------

